# LRcc mobile - what cannot be done v Desktop?



## chrishowe (Apr 14, 2019)

So what can you not do on Lightroom mobile that you can do on the desktop?

Panorama stitching - confirmed on forum as not possible (why? needs too much processing power?)

HDR? I.e. merge several pictures into an HDR file?

Flagging? I can’t see how to flag an item as rejected for example?

My own presets that I was using on desktop, that I did import into Lightroom CC on my desktop

Colour adjustments, like saturation, Hugh, luminance, the latter of which I often use to darken the blue sky.

Does our LR-Queen have a book on the mobile version (could not see it mentioned in the eBook I have)?

Any help appreciated thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 22, 2019)

I do! Edit Like a Pro covers all of the CC cloud-based apps, whether CC on the desktop or mobile devices (or web or appleTV, for that matter) excluding Classic, and The Missing FAQ focuses on Classic. There's lots of confusion on whether people are using CC or Classic on the desktop.

Assuming we are talking CC all the way (not Classic), the main ones that spring to mind are creating copies, merging HDR/pano, editing the capture time, grouping into stacks and pasting to multiple photos. There's probably some minor bits I've forgotten, but they're aiming for feature parity across all of the CC apps.

You can do flagging, presets and practically all of the edit adjustments on mobile as well as desktop.


----------

